# mounts



## Huntermncb (Mar 30, 2003)

These are some mount that were never picked up. We are willing to sell as they are or we can put your antlers on the animals. if you interested in any mount you can give pm me


----------



## Huntermncb (Mar 30, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

That sucks to have that many, not picked up. Good luck with the sale


----------



## DSTRick (Dec 10, 2009)

Man, I thought the 4 guys I'm waiting on were bad. Sorry to see that, good luck selling them.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

I have been lucky, so far. I have a pike that has been here for over a year, now it is a showroom piece.


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

wow. I have one deer tanned deer hide that has not beenpicked up and I am pissed.


----------



## Huntermncb (Mar 30, 2003)

*ttt*

Yeah tell me about it. i have sold about ten already to. make some offer guys these need to go


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

pm sent:thumbs_up


----------



## Huntermncb (Mar 30, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

How could poeple leave their trophies? Thats too bad, good luck with selling them.


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

I have one silver fox that has been 6 months and no pickup starting to get old.


----------



## helboy (Jul 1, 2010)

Mounts are a much sought after the form of transportation in which the players ride the backs of various less exotic beasts. The mounts were generally expensive in the past, but their prices have been reduced while the training to ride them increased to order.


----------

